# What age do you start hoof clipping?



## Goat Vader (Mar 25, 2009)

I was curious as to what age a goat hoof matures enough to start clipping. My kids are 7 weeks old, and I think I need to start trimming from what I'm seeing.


----------



## Rex (Nov 30, 2008)

When ever you see extra material on the edges its time to start trimming. We usually start trimming by 2 -3 months of age. New feet are great ones to start with. Everything is as it should be and you can easily see what the angles are and how the heels should look. Its a lot tougher when you get an older goat and don't have any idea what is normal for it.


----------



## tiger408 (Jan 13, 2009)

great question.... and answer  

I was wondering the same thing lol


----------



## sweetgoatmama (Dec 10, 2008)

We start ours at 2-3 months also. Using a pair of sharp scissors on these little guys works better than hoof trimmers, since the hooves are so soft that they bend instead of cut at that age sometimes.


----------

